# My New Mini (pic now working i hope)



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just taken delivery of my new car...So I thought I would share some pics.

Very different from the last one, but is it fun and I can already see why people rave about them.


























I have to say so far the service has been excellent, this is the first time since 02 I have strayed from the Audi brand.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Mat - glad you like it! I'm 2 weeks into mine and it's not failed to deliver a smile yet, I'm enjoying being back in an R56!

Any plans to visually mod it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't see any pics (not even little red crosses). Is it just me?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No pics for me either.
Hoggy.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I can't see any pics (not even little red crosses). Is it just me?


Ah I think Mat has copied image locations from TotalMini - you need to be a member (and logged in) on TM to view them anywhere else.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Guys

I have changed the links hopefully they work now, sorry.

Not sure about the mods yet Kev debating on the chrome, even If I did order a chrome line exterior... I have ordered the LED lights for the front, numberplate and interior.

Thanks Mat.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I didn't want to see the pics anyway.. :wink: Still no pics.. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> you need to be a member (and logged in) on TM to view them anywhere else.


I am and I am and I can't.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Think I have finally sorted it sorry again.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Needs lowering, looks cool though.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Needs lowering, looks cool though.


+1

Charlie


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Love that colour on the mini 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What colour is it? The white-balance doesn't look right to me..?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Needs lowering, looks cool though.
> ...


+2 



andyTT180 said:


> Love that colour on the mini 8)


+1


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Dash said:


> What colour is it? The white-balance doesn't look right to me..?


It's called Ice Blue, a new colour for mini this year. It is a flat colour. It might look a little more blue in the pics, but not much. Pics taken on my Nikon D80 just after 7am this morning so as the light was coming up no flash either and not adjusted in PS apart from cropping.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

cuTTsy said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > What colour is it? The white-balance doesn't look right to me..?
> ...


I've seen a few Mini's around in this colour and assumed it must be new.

The colour reminds me of Avaitor Grey that was available on the mk1 TT


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

andyTT180 said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


Thats interesting I have seen another quote somewhere saying they think the colour looks a little like undercoat, which was the opinion of some with Aviator Grey.

After two days of having the car and only 40 miles, I have to say it is so much fun and I just want to drive the bendiest roads I can find


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > What colour is it? The white-balance doesn't look right to me..?
> ...


Yeah, but did you use a grey card and has Dash calibrated his monitor? ;-)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

*strokes his trusty CRT*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Smeds said:


> Needs lowering, looks cool though.


It does seem to be sitting abnormally high. You sure they've taken the delivery chocks out the springs?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I will take a look, I suspect it is easy to see if they haven't.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> The colour reminds me of Avaitor Grey that was available on the mk1 TT


Me too....
Nice car with great colour!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have changed the links hopefully they work now, sorry.
> 
> ...


We've just ordered a new S without the chrome exterior this time.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Congratulations, just in time for Christmas? Any more info on spec?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

cuTTsy said:


> Just taken delivery of my new car...So I thought I would share some pics.
> 
> Very different from the last one, but is it fun and I can already see why people rave about them.
> 
> ...


Nice, but need lowering. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


 Laser Blue White roof and mirrors Chilli and Media Pack,Infinite Stream Alloys.Carbon black lounge leather Harmon Kardon HiFi and a few other bits  Cracking deal on the Part Ex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> I will take a look, I suspect it is easy to see if they haven't.


When I get home I'll dig out the pics of my old R56 MCS that were taken on the day it was delivered to the dealer,with the blocks still in place. From memory I think yours looks lower. Bear in mind that your suspension will settle over time and the car will look aesthetically lower. Did you tick the "sports suspension" option box or not?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > I will take a look, I suspect it is easy to see if they haven't.
> ...


That will be great!, I think it is settling a bit but only 400 miles in, I didn't go for sports suspension as I read it didn't make it any lower.

I am going to take some more photos at the weekend and compare them.

Loving the car... My only little gripes are the auto wipers need turning on every time you start the car and I am not sure about mini connected and should have definitely gone for the HK set up. But this morning the heated front screen what a dream! I also like the key and the fact you can start the car take the little/sub key out of the key and lock the car so it can warm up still locked


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Laser Blue White roof and mirrors Chilli and Media Pack,Infinite Stream Alloys.Carbon black lounge leather Harmon Kardon HiFi and a few other bits  Cracking deal on the Part Ex


Fantastic, how long until you get it? There are what seems like some good deals out there at the moment.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Laser Blue White roof and mirrors Chilli and Media Pack,Infinite Stream Alloys.Carbon black lounge leather Harmon Kardon HiFi and a few other bits  Cracking deal on the Part Ex
> ...


Not sure but before the end of the year


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> That will be great!, I think it is settling a bit but only 400 miles in


Sorry for the delay, it's been manic here. Anyway I've dug my pictures out, here's my old R56 MCS back in 2007, still with the blocks in, on the day it was delivered. I think this looks a lot taller than yours, so I think yours is normal?




















cuTTsy said:


> I also like the key and the fact you can start the car take the little/sub key out of the key and lock the car so it can warm up still locked


This is normal for all BMW's. But there's no need to leave your key in the car!

Jump in, start as normal. Stop the engine and remove key, don't re-insert it. Put your foot on the clutch again and push start engine. Set anything you want on i.e. heated seats, screen, cabin temperature etc.

Jump out the car with the keyfob still in your hand and you can now lock it with the engine still running. When you're ready to leave just unlock it, jump back in and put the key in the dash. If anybody tries to drive off with the engine running it will cut out.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks Kevin that's great.
It's definatley not as high as when I first got the car, been scooting around the streets of London today, great fun.

Will need to get the car booked in anyway as I think the auto lights come on if there is a single cloud in the sky so I will get them to check as well.

Mini connected is surely a bit dangerous, I have been using the force meter and the BHP gauge today, really need to keep your eyes on the road.

Eyes are already on a JCW 

Mathew


----------

